# [Swedish NR] Gunnar Krig 3x3 OH 16.91 single



## Lid (Feb 8, 2009)

Gunnar Krig 3x3 OH Norrköping Open 2009, first solve in the final. Swedish NR 16.91


----------



## AJelsma (Feb 8, 2009)

when was this because he used two hands for examination


----------



## Crossed (Feb 8, 2009)

AJelsma said:


> when was this because he used two hands for examination



It's legal. Read the regulations.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 8, 2009)

Dude, that has been allowed since last April.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 9, 2009)

If you check todays birthdays you will find Gunnar (25)

Congrats to that and the awsome OH time (that I did not see live becasue I was doing the scrambling).


----------

